# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تکمیل ظرفیت؟؟؟

## zahra_aa

سلام . این تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان دقیقا چیه؟! منی ک دعوت به مصاحبه نشدم هم میتونم شرکت کنم؟
NOET

----------

